# EMT and Medic Jobs in Iraq



## akflightmedic (Jul 1, 2010)

This posting is for some of you more high speed types who are itching to get overseas.

It is very rare for a company to be willing to hire Basics but their ad stresses they need all levels of provider.

I know nothing else about this job, do not ask me. I am posting this because of the rarity of Basic work in theater.

I have had friends work with GOR Group and have nothing bad to report.

http://www.gorgrp.com/

Good Luck!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 1, 2010)

I just wondering since they're hiring EMT-Bs, think they'd entertain EMT-I/85 applicants? I know a couple that would be interested but are I/85s (ad says I/99, medic, or EMT-B)


----------



## piranah (Jul 1, 2010)

just filled out an app....we will see


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 1, 2010)

The one thing that has worried be about going to a combat zone for a private company is the fact that you are pretty much on your own.  If you're in the military and crap hits the fan, you can have air support and tank support... if you're part of a private contractor can you truly count on the guy next to you, especially with no true heavy weapons to speak of?



I don't want to end up like the contractors on the bridge to Fallujah -_-


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeh man but the "contractors" on the bridge were a whole different breed.

It is no secret, that the CIA gets in bed with certain companies to handle the work that they can't officially do. Blackwater, now known as Xe is one of those companies.

Despite all the negative press, they continue to get contract after contract with no ill effects. There is a reason for this as stated above.

A recent suicide bomber in Afghan earlier this year struck a base and killed some CIA interrogators. Among the dead were Xe employees...pretty high level stuff for "contractors".

Here is the most recent gem:

CIA awards XE Services $100m security contract
By Jeff Stein - Washington Post
Wednesday, June 23, 2010

The Central Intelligence Agency has hired Xe Services, the private security firm formerly known as Blackwater Worldwide, to guard its facilities in Afghanistan and elsewhere, according to an industry source.

The previously undisclosed CIA contract is worth about $100 million, said the industry source, who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss the deal, which is classified.

“It’s for protective services … guard services, in multiple regions,” said the source.

Two other security contractors, Triple Canopy and DynCorp International, put in losing bids for the CIA’s business, the source said.

The revelation comes only a day after members of a federal commission investigating war-zone contractors blasted the State Department for granting Blackwater with a new $120 million contract to guard U.S. consulates under construction in Afghanistan.


----------



## Cake (Jul 2, 2010)

what do you think a fair salary would be for an EMT-B over there all things considered?


----------



## EmtTravis (Jul 2, 2010)

Well im out.  Have a misdemeanor so cant work for them.


----------



## Snowed_ in (Jul 2, 2010)

Just curious if anybody knew the odds of them hiring an EMT-Basic.  Has anyone worked for them as a Basic?


----------



## exodus (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, as far as being a basic, what exactly would the pay be like?


----------



## EmtTravis (Jul 2, 2010)

Yall can try contacting the company.  It says they only discuss salary and such with applicants they are interested in.  Doubt anyone on here has an answer for you.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 2, 2010)

As an EMT-B, I would not work for less than 75K a year.

Medic gigs have been as low as 84K to a high of 160K with the normal average around 114K.

Doesn't sound like a lot but when you realize your tax obligation is exceptionally low and you have no housing, vehicles, utility or food costs for the year(s) you are there it is possible to sock away a ton of money especially if you are single.


----------



## Kthanid (Jul 3, 2010)

Accurate figures by akflightmedic and I would second that.


----------



## Roam (Jul 3, 2010)

piranah said:


> just filled out an app....we will see



Any word yet, I am very curious about this opportunity...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 3, 2010)

Me and another I/85 friend just applied. Figured might as well see what happens


----------



## Roam (Jul 3, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Me and another I/85 friend just applied. Figured might as well see what happens



Keep us appraised of how it works for you JT!


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 3, 2010)

Roam said:


> Any word yet, I am very curious about this opportunity...



Any word yet??? LOL, it has been like two days!!

Jobs like this can take weeks to months to get on...


----------



## Roam (Jul 4, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> Any word yet??? LOL, it has been like two days!!
> 
> Jobs like this can take weeks to months to get on...



HAhahaha, oh my. For some reason I was thinking he applied at the first of June. Oh well, no one is perfect!


----------

